# Tubbing



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

How expensive would it be to put small tubs in the trunk to accomodate larger wheels and tires for the rear end?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

more than 2 grand
and here is a thread of a tub
LS1GTO.com Forums - Mini Tub is under way @ ETMC

they're putting on 315's
I have 275's on my GTO with the fenders rolled


----------

